# Sacramento California Delta Whizz In, April 12,13,14, 2013,



## sm2501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sacramento California Delta Whizz In, April 12,13,14, 2013, we are moving to a better location a few miles from the KOA in the Sac delta. Our new location is 151 Brannan Island Rd. This is a few miles down the same road as the KOA.
Reservations at 916) 777-5511. Since were new to this place, please make your reservations soon. Were getting a special rate for the West Coast Whizzer group, but these people are in the business of renting space and we need to show them how we fill a place up!
We are the largest Whizzer meet west of the Mississippi. Our ride consists of a 90 mile ride on the Sacramento Delta loop area. We ride through historic towns. We travel over ferries, draw bridges and farm lands along the water. There are plenty of stops along the way with a long lunch stop at the half way point. There are chase trucks with gas and trailers for those of you not lucky enough to finish the ride. This is an organized ride that leaves no bike on the side of the road and you really have to try to get lost.
For you new comers, this is a classic scooter ride. Whizzers, Cushman's, Simplex's, Lambretta's, Salsburys, Marmans, Mustangs, Laray's and anything vintage. No 2 stroke ear piercing Chinese junk please. They look nice, but can't make the 90 miles and fill up our chase trailers. We average 55+ riders coming from Arizona, California, Oregon and Washington.
We start rolling in Friday morning and set up. Saturday is the ride at 9AM. Sunday Morning is the swap meet. Bring your old bikes out! Parts you don't need, Whizzer junk anything you don't need! The swap meet is free!
We will continue the Friday/Saturday night pot luck dinner party. This is growing and a good time is had by all. This gives everyone a chance to meet new comers and touch bases with old ones.
Tent sites: 2 tents per site (max 8 people) for $35 per night
RV Sites: $45 per night (1 RV per site + a car)
Cabins: $50 per night + $50 cleaning fee per stay (per cabin)
http://www.lighthouseresortandmarina.com/location.html
Contact: zray1960@yahoo.com


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Scott you going to this?


----------

